# Wait no okay how about a furry comic... that's GOOD.



## Heliophobic (Dec 15, 2012)

I've always been interested in anthropomorphism from a speculative standpoint. How would a world inhabited by anthropomorphic creatures evolve? How different would their society be from ours? How would their animal characteristics influence technology?

I'd like to know if there are any furry comics that really focus on the _concept_ of anthropomorphism, as opposed to half-assedly throwing animal people into an exact replica of Earth. Whether it takes place in a primitive or advanced time period, I want a story with a really fleshed out lore, something that makes the whole universe interesting. Does this even exist? I've seen plenty of this in art, but I've never heard of this shit in a comic.

Help a fellow dogfucker out?


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for. But it has it's own universe and lore.
http://twokinds.keenspot.com/archive.php?p=1


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 21, 2012)

I always liked the setting in Las Lindas, taking place on earth far in the future where the primes have lots of advanced technology.


----------

